# Who do you think is the most beautiful female musician?



## imisslily (Dec 26, 2018)

*Ariana Grande is the most beautiful woman (HOT photoshoot)*

My vote for hottest female musician is Ariana Grande. Shes sexy as hell. Who do you think is the hottest female singer?


----------



## Pilot1 (Dec 26, 2018)

She's also nuts, and a donut licker.  Look it up.


----------



## Indeependent (Dec 26, 2018)

imisslily said:


> *Ariana Grande is the most beautiful woman (HOT photoshoot)*
> 
> My vote for hottest female musician is Ariana Grande. Shes sexy as hell. Who do you think is the hottest female singer?


She is gorgeous.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Dec 26, 2018)

I thought you would of picked her


----------



## Erinwltr (Dec 26, 2018)

I figured she was more you type since she made it to your kiss list.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Dec 26, 2018)

I'd give anything to look like this beautiful lady.






God bless you and Alison Krauss always!!!

Holly (a fan of her since 1994)


----------



## Likkmee (Dec 26, 2018)

Now or when ? Celine Dion is a stunning person.Stevie Nicks was/ is incredible.
At least narrow to a decade or so.


----------



## Nosmo King (Dec 26, 2018)

Minnie Pearl


----------



## Likkmee (Dec 26, 2018)

Tighten up.........OK ?


----------



## Likkmee (Dec 26, 2018)

oR ?


----------



## Likkmee (Dec 26, 2018)

I mean where we going here ? Beauty ? Talent ?


----------



## Likkmee (Dec 26, 2018)

Pick a decade. Tal is no supermodel but she's cute as hell..............


----------



## Likkmee (Dec 26, 2018)

better on a different forum. I get tough over music


----------



## Likkmee (Dec 26, 2018)

FFW


----------



## Indeependent (Dec 26, 2018)

Likkmee said:


> Now or when ? Celine Dion is a stunning person.Stevie Nicks was/ is incredible.
> At least narrow to a decade or so.


Honestly, Celine Dion is one of the ugliest chicks in history.


----------



## Oddball (Dec 26, 2018)

imisslily said:


> *Ariana Grande is the most beautiful woman (HOT photoshoot)*
> 
> My vote for hottest female musician is Ariana Grande. Shes sexy as hell. Who do you think is the hottest female singer?



Tremendously ordinary looking without all the high end makeup and hair.


----------



## Hellbilly (Dec 27, 2018)

imisslily said:


> *Ariana Grande is the most beautiful woman (HOT photoshoot)*
> 
> My vote for hottest female musician is Ariana Grande. Shes sexy as hell. Who do you think is the hottest female singer?



Shakira





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marion Morrison (Dec 27, 2018)

This would be prime time to fuck you over for what you are for for that.

But I'm gonna bump your thread and say Orianthi.

Dat Shakira is hawt, too. Can sing, and is very hot.

Aye, I know the deal, but when Oh Man!..

All I'm gonna say is that I quit doing what you're doing when I got a real job 19 years ago. $260 vs. $140.

I'd rather work for the $260 than make just $140 for "doing nothing".


----------



## Karl Rand (Dec 27, 2018)

Maybe, given I’m 1000% gay, I'm not the person to ask? What really pisses me off is this obsession female singers have to be pretty, girly and sexy. Utter crap ! So many brilliant female artists are ignored by recording companies because they don’t belong in a Playboy cerntrefold. ( do they still exist?).

Who do you think’s the better musician of these two?


But sometimes I have to admit you can have sexy and musically brilliant together. - -


----------



## Pilot1 (Dec 27, 2018)

I always had a thing for Chrissie Hynde back in her "Pretenders" days in the early 80's.  I believe she had a kid with Ray Davies of the Kinks.


----------



## Karl Rand (Dec 27, 2018)

Pilot1 said:


> I always had a thing for Chrissie Hynde back in her "Pretenders" days in the early 80's.  I believe she had a kid with Ray Davies of the Kinks.


Saw her live a few times and she sure was raunchy but at times (how do I put this?) crude, rude and vulgar in a way that sent the audience wild.


----------



## Hellbilly (Dec 27, 2018)

Karl Rand said:


> Maybe, given I’m 1000% gay, I'm not the person to ask? What really pisses me off is this obsession female singers have to be pretty, girly and sexy. Utter crap ! So many brilliant female artists are ignored by recording companies because they don’t belong in a Playboy cerntrefold. ( do they still exist?).
> 
> Who do you think’s the better musician of these two?
> 
> ...



I know her. She’s a slut and her band members are assholes.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pilot1 (Dec 27, 2018)

Karl Rand said:


> Saw her live a few times and she sure was raunchy but at times (how do I put this?) crude, rude and vulgar in a way that sent the audience wild.



Cool.  They were great back then.  Never got to see her live.  Saw the Ramones at CBGB's once, and the B-52's at some club in Cherry Hill, NJ.  Saw the Kinks in 1977, or 78, I forget.

Ooooh.  How could I have forgotten *Debbie Harry*, and Blondie!  She was HOT.


----------



## Karl Rand (Dec 27, 2018)

Billyboom said:


> I know her. She’s a slut and her band members are assholes.


What’s wrong with being a slut? When straight men do it they’re admired, unless they’re gay then we’re called sluts too.


----------



## sparky (Dec 27, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> But I'm gonna bump your thread and say Orianthi.



best shootout....jmho....


~S~


----------



## Sunni Man (Dec 27, 2018)

imisslily said:


> My vote for hottest female musician is Ariana Grande. Shes sexy as hell.


She looks 14 years old.  ....


----------



## Karl Rand (Dec 27, 2018)

sparky said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > But I'm gonna bump your thread and say Orianthi.
> ...


I need to haul myself down off the ceiling with an antidote after that one.


----------



## sparky (Dec 27, 2018)

what kind of organ is that Karl?    ~S~


----------



## Karl Rand (Dec 27, 2018)

sparky said:


> what kind of organ is that Karl?    ~S~


Église Saint-Martin (St. Martinikerk), Groningen (Pays-Bas/Netherlands)
Originally constructed by Schnitger, 1691-2 / with re-builds by Hinsz 1728-9, 1740
Oekelen 1854-5 / Ahrend 1976-7, 1983-4
J S Bach is supposed to have played this intrument himself when visiting the Netherlands but that may only be a local rumour.Bach did play on a number of organs by the same builder, one of the very best in my opinion. I’ve played one briefly myself, a difficult keyboard requiring lots of strength in the fingers but a fabulous sound.


----------



## Karl Rand (Dec 27, 2018)

The music ain’t much more than bubble gum pop but while you boys are all hot and sweaty  - - - - -


----------



## deanrd (Dec 27, 2018)

She went from this:







To this:











Stunning.

And a Chicago girl.


----------



## Rambunctious (Dec 27, 2018)




----------



## Rambunctious (Dec 27, 2018)




----------



## Rambunctious (Dec 27, 2018)




----------



## Karl Rand (Dec 28, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


>


I wondered how long it would take for someone to mention Stevie. Even as an ancient gay male she can still cast a spell over me and I’ve no idea how she does it.
And unlike the Stones she’s yet to make a fool of herself in her old age.


I was at this concert in Melbourne. She was in her late 50’s I think and still blew my mind.
Unfortunately one of the backing singers that night was singing out of tune. Stevie could obviously hear it and kept giving her strange looks.


----------



## Rambunctious (Dec 28, 2018)

Karl Rand said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


I don't know Karl...maybe the voice...but she had visited me in my dreams often as I stumbled through my youth....


----------



## Karl Rand (Dec 28, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


> Karl Rand said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...


Maybe you should write and tell her? She’d probably be happy to hear it. Despite what she tells us in some of her lyrics she’s amazingly approachable since she gave up the white powder.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Dec 28, 2018)

JOSweetHeart said:


> I'd give anything to look like this beautiful lady.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




If we got fantasy In mind, I could deal with the girl stuff and be as rich and talented as these two young girls.


----------



## Chuz Life (Dec 28, 2018)

Who do you think is the most beautiful female *musician*?


----------



## Marion Morrison (Dec 28, 2018)

I forgot about Crystal Gayle. She was beautiful.


----------



## Karl Rand (Dec 28, 2018)

bear513 said:


> JOSweetHeart said:
> 
> 
> > I'd give anything to look like this beautiful lady.
> ...


Now that’s really interesting but don’t give us any more details of your fantasy, I suspect the internet would melt.


----------



## Karl Rand (Dec 28, 2018)

Given the majority of posts here it would appear no woman is allowed to be beautiful over 30.

Most of you will find this lady’s output hard to cope with but as a lifelong fan to me she was as gorgeous in middle age as in her youth. The third shot in this link was taken in her mid 50’s.
I met her face to face in her sixties and she was still stunning . Almost enough to turn me straight.
https://www.smh.com.au/entertainmen...no-elisabeth-schwarzkopf-20160606-gpcbpq.html


----------



## The Professor (Dec 29, 2018)

This is my submission: a woman of simple and natural loveliness; a genuine classy lady; the typical beauty of everywoman; a gal that every man would be proud to have for a wife or daughter or sister or mother.


----------



## Darkwind (Dec 29, 2018)

Dido Florian Cloud de Bounevialle O'Malley Armstrong

Perhaps not the most beautiful, but effin hot none the less.  And a pretty damn decent voice too.







Otherwise known as "Dido".


----------



## Darkwind (Dec 29, 2018)

But then again, Amy Lee is fucking gorgeous and man, what a voice...


----------



## Marion Morrison (Dec 29, 2018)

Julie London was pretty hot.
















Before she was "Dixie" she was an international singer, actress, and a model.


----------



## Darkwind (Dec 29, 2018)

Wow, actually, there are just so many.  Too many to name actually.


----------



## Darkwind (Dec 29, 2018)

Ya know, I hate to say it, but if there was actually a woman alive who could get Me to consider being unfaithful......Amy Lee would be that woman..






She is NOT the most beautiful woman alive, but.....wow.  That is some pulse increasing, blood pounding woman right there.


----------



## Elton (Dec 29, 2018)

I always thought Anna Nalick has both a beautiful voice and is likewise very easy on the eyes!


----------



## The Professor (Dec 29, 2018)

The difference between the most beautiful woman in the world and the second or third or thousandth most beautiful woman is indistinguishable. The truth is that most women are beautiful in their own unique way. Here's a beautiful lady from the 40s-60s that I grew up with (yes, I'm a geezer):

First Teresa Brewer as a teenager:


Next, Teresa Brewer as a beautiful young woman:


And finally, another side of the much-talented young lady:


----------



## Darkwind (Dec 29, 2018)

The Professor said:


> The difference between the most beautiful woman in the world and the second or third or thousandth most beautiful woman is indistinguishable. The truth is that most women are beautiful in their own unique way. Here's a beautiful lady from the 40s-60s that I grew up with (yes, I'm a geezer):
> 
> First Teresa Brewer as a teenager:
> 
> ...


Yep.


----------



## Darkwind (Dec 29, 2018)

Of course, there is Delores O' Riordan from the Cranberries.

She wasn't the most beautiful but what was so sexy about her was not only was she hot, you could hear her accent through the music.


----------



## Wyld Kard (Dec 29, 2018)

Maria Brink - Lead Singer of In This Moment


----------



## Darkwind (Dec 29, 2018)

For the country fans.....

Martina McBride...Hot, hot, hot...


----------



## Darkwind (Dec 29, 2018)

Of course, the always sexy Shania Twain...


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 10, 2019)

imisslily said:


> *Ariana Grande is the most beautiful woman (HOT photoshoot)*
> 
> My vote for hottest female musician is Ariana Grande. Shes sexy as hell. Who do you think is the hottest female singer?


Today I think the hottest female singer is Halsey. She hosted SNL this week. So beautiful and that voice!

But if it were the week Ariana hosted I’d be on here saying the exact same thing about her.


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 10, 2019)

Oddball said:


> imisslily said:
> 
> 
> > *Ariana Grande is the most beautiful woman (HOT photoshoot)*
> ...


You’re crazy


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 10, 2019)

Karl Rand said:


> Maybe, given I’m 1000% gay, I'm not the person to ask? What really pisses me off is this obsession female singers have to be pretty, girly and sexy. Utter crap ! So many brilliant female artists are ignored by recording companies because they don’t belong in a Playboy cerntrefold. ( do they still exist?).
> 
> Who do you think’s the better musician of these two?
> 
> ...


I want to see someone beautiful singing. I prefer to look at beautiful people. Are you different?

An ugly person if they write such good songs and has that great of a voice is free to make it big here in America and it does happen. But when a record company is looking for someone they can sell, they’re looking for a cardi b.

Lots of ugly Latino blacks can rap as good as she can. They plucked her out of a strip club because hot sells.

I know you loved Psi and gangdum style but that’s rare


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 10, 2019)

Sunni Man said:


> imisslily said:
> 
> 
> > My vote for hottest female musician is Ariana Grande. Shes sexy as hell.
> ...


Exactly! There is a universal truth that physically an 18 year old woman is hotter than she is at 28. I’m not talking about someone out of shape getting in shape. I’m strictly talking about someone who ages. They gain weight every year. Their boobs start to sag. Wrinkles. Less limber. Less cardio. 

So you say she looks really young? So? Most men like young looking beautiful women. The younger looking the better. 

I don’t know one 18 year old girl that looks so young I wouldn’t screw her. I might card her tho


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 10, 2019)

Darkwind said:


> Wow, actually, there are just so many.  Too many to name actually.


There is only one most beautiful lady singers. My final decision is that woman is none other than Greta Van Fleet. Look her up performing on snl. She proves the music industry only allows beautiful women to sing.


----------



## sparky (Feb 10, 2019)

Couple looks w/a real voice , and the attraction is exponential


~S~


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 10, 2019)

sparky said:


> Couple looks w/a real voice , and the attraction is exponential
> 
> 
> ~S~


Great song, face and voice but not showing enough skin.


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 10, 2019)

imisslily said:


> *Ariana Grande is the most beautiful woman (HOT photoshoot)*
> 
> My vote for hottest female musician is Ariana Grande. Shes sexy as hell. Who do you think is the hottest female singer?


No question when I was growing up like at age 5 the most beautiful and best singer, and she actually might be number one of all time

The GOAT is, ready?..


Dolly fucking Parton. When I was a young boy I can remember no other singer who was hotter.


----------



## Chiara (Feb 12, 2019)

I really like Mandy Moore. In the videoclip below she was perfect!


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 12, 2019)

Chiara said:


> I really like Mandy Moore. In the videoclip below she was perfect!


Nobody replied to my pick of Greta Van Fleet?  Probably because I didn't attach a pic of this stunner


----------



## candycorn (Feb 12, 2019)

Faith Hill.


----------



## the other mike (Feb 12, 2019)

Meghan Krauss 

Tarja Turunen ( dressed in yellow )

Simone Simons


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Feb 12, 2019)

I never heard of Laura Osnes, before my attention was called to this video of her performing as a guest soloist at a Pioneer Day event put on by the Mormon Tabernacle Choir.  A spectacularly beautiful and talented lady, with a beautiful voice, singing a beautiful song, backed up by the Mormon Tabernacle Choir.

  I don't think I'd say that she's necessarily the singularly most beautiful female musician, but if she's not, then at least she's very close to the top of the list.


----------



## sealybobo (Jul 4, 2019)

imisslily said:


> *Ariana Grande is the most beautiful woman (HOT photoshoot)*
> 
> My vote for hottest female musician is Ariana Grande. Shes sexy as hell. Who do you think is the hottest female singer?


I hav to agree. Some would say she’s too tiny but that’s ridiculous right? And crazy good voice.

Halsey is beautiful too and I love her voice.

I was looking for a thread to give respect to all the beautiful female artists today because when I was growing up I didn’t love female singers like I do today.

Aretha Franklin, pat benatar, carol king, Carly Simon, hart, Cindy lauper. I didn’t LOVE their stuff like I love the songs women are writing today.

I just listened to lady Gaga on Howard Stern. Give me one more reason. Watch it. She’s amazing.

Pink, Beyoncé, Rihanna, Taylor Swift, Sia, I could go on and on. Today’s women singers are better than when I grew up.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 4, 2019)

Bob Blaylock said:


> I never heard of Laura Osnes, before my attention was called to this video of her performing as a guest soloist at a Pioneer Day event put on by the Mormon Tabernacle Choir.  A spectacularly beautiful and talented lady, with a beautiful voice, singing a beautiful song, backed up by the Mormon Tabernacle Choir.
> 
> I don't think I'd say that she's necessarily the singularly most beautiful female musician, but if she's not, then at least she's very close to the top of the list.



Absolutely fantastic. This one goes into my favorites. Many thanks


----------



## the other mike (Jul 4, 2019)

Tarja Turunen


----------



## the other mike (Jul 4, 2019)




----------



## Crepitus (Jul 4, 2019)

imisslily said:


> *Ariana Grande is the most beautiful woman (HOT photoshoot)*
> 
> My vote for hottest female musician is Ariana Grande. Shes sexy as hell. Who do you think is the hottest female singer?


they're musicians, should we be more worried about how they sound?

But if you gotta talk appearance how about Maria Brink.  She's much closer to my age.


----------



## sealybobo (Jul 5, 2019)

Bob Blaylock said:


> I never heard of Laura Osnes, before my attention was called to this video of her performing as a guest soloist at a Pioneer Day event put on by the Mormon Tabernacle Choir.  A spectacularly beautiful and talented lady, with a beautiful voice, singing a beautiful song, backed up by the Mormon Tabernacle Choir.
> 
> I don't think I'd say that she's necessarily the singularly most beautiful female musician, but if she's not, then at least she's very close to the top of the list.


I do not like this kind of music but that doesn’t mean I can’t hear that she killed it. And she’s beautiful. I love that combination.


----------



## sealybobo (Jul 5, 2019)

Crepitus said:


> imisslily said:
> 
> 
> > *Ariana Grande is the most beautiful woman (HOT photoshoot)*
> ...


Did she get a nose job?


----------



## Crepitus (Jul 5, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > imisslily said:
> ...


No idea.

Why?


----------



## the other mike (Jul 7, 2019)

She can still hit that high note.


----------



## Pogo (Jul 11, 2019)

Marisa Monte.

​
Amirite CrusaderFrank ?


----------



## WheelieAddict (Jul 11, 2019)

This question is way too hard, to many beautiful female musicians from different eras to choose from. F it I'm going with Dolly Parton. She has a heart of gold which is beautiful to me.


----------



## Slyhunter (Jul 11, 2019)




----------



## Vastator (Jul 11, 2019)

That’s easy. Maria Brink, from “In This Moment”.


----------



## Vastator (Jul 11, 2019)

Wildcard said:


> Maria Brink - Lead Singer of In This Moment


Good choice! I wholeheartedly agree...


----------



## Vastator (Jul 11, 2019)

Darkwind said:


> But then again, Amy Lee is fucking gorgeous and man, what a voice...


Used to be. Back when she was new on the scene she was indeed gorgeous. Not so much anymore...


----------



## MAGAman (Jul 11, 2019)

Mairead Nesbitt

Celtic Woman
.


----------



## MAGAman (Jul 11, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 11, 2019)

imisslily said:


> *Ariana Grande is the most beautiful woman (HOT photoshoot)*
> 
> My vote for hottest female musician is Ariana Grande. Shes sexy as hell. Who do you think is the hottest female singer?


Sorry....I'm not gonna vote for the Donut-Licker.


----------



## MAGAman (Jul 11, 2019)

mudwhistle said:


> Sorry....I'm not gonna vote for the Donut-Licker.


And if you date them, make sure they brush their teeth


----------



## Pogo (Jul 11, 2019)

WheelieAddict said:


> This question is way too hard, to many beautiful female musicians from different eras to choose from. F it I'm going with Dolly Parton. She has a heart of gold which is beautiful to me.



It's a worthy choice.  She's smart as a whip too.


----------



## HenryBHough (Jul 11, 2019)

She was beautiful then:





She sings more beautifully NOW.....


----------

